# Jaffa cakes before gym work out



## Welshy_Pete

Hello I've heard Jaffa cakes are good to have before gym work out's. Also alot of people I have seen using them in the gym eating them.

Anybody know more about this?

Also are they any good to use?

thanks:thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

well they are sugary low fat. probly are ok b4 gym but tbh i dnt eat that many only cheat days and post diet (wk or so after a diet)


----------



## SK-XO

Not just take a while to digest due to the other content in it?

So you would maybe feel bloated or sick after intense sets?


----------



## gumballdom

i feel this is a topic for jw007 to comment on as im sure he has extensive experince with this method lol


----------



## Irish Beast

I sometimes have a few before a workout.

Very popular amongst footballers at half time


----------



## Smitch

I've just got images of all these meat heads wandering round gyms munching jaffa cakes like little kids now.


----------



## TIMMY_432

Smitch said:


> I've just got images of all these meat heads wandering round gyms munching jaffa cakes like little kids now.


lol, oooow there so orangey


----------



## jw007

gumballdom said:


> i feel this is a topic for jw007 to comment on as im sure he has extensive experince with this method lol


Jaffa cakes are as good a pre workout snack as any (and post workout and meal replacement) :thumb:


----------



## ArZo

jw007 said:


> Jaffa cakes are as good a pre workout snack as any (and post workout and meal replacement) :thumb:


You should advertise for jaffa cakes man..."Get this big eating jaffa cakes"

I cant stand them..Tried the new ones out aswell..I would imagian its what ghandies flip-flop would taste like if jam was put on it!!


----------



## Welshy_Pete

Hello before work out when it the best time to eat jaffa cakes 40mins or 30mins before or during work out? :whistling:

Also how many do people eat:tongue:hehe


----------



## Milky

There is a god !!!


----------



## Peter V

Welshy_Pete said:


> Hello I've heard Jaffa cakes are good to have before gym work out's. Also alot of people I have seen using them in the gym eating them.
> 
> Anybody know more about this?
> 
> Also are they any good to use?
> 
> thanks:thumb:


Ah, you've opened a can of worms here, the jaffa cake debate goes back years, some swear by them, others don't touch them.

Bear in mind though, if you're thinking of competing that jaffa cakes will show up if you're tested.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Peter V said:


> Ah, you've opened a can of worms here, the jaffa cake debate goes back years, some swear by them, others don't touch them.
> 
> Bear in mind though, if you're thinking of competing that jaffa cakes will show up if you're tested.


i thought the new lime jaffa cake didn't show up on tests!! looks like i'll have to sit out the british this year then:lol:

"YOU MUST SHOW NO MERCY..NOR HAVE ANY BELIEF WHATSOEVER IN HOW OTHERS JUDGE YOU..FOR YOUR GREATNESS WILL SILENCE THEM ALL"


----------



## Peter V

Khaos said:


> i thought the new lime jaffa cake didn't show up on tests!! looks like i'll have to sit out the british this year then:lol:


Careful with the lime ones mate, there are alot of fakes about, check the spelling of 'McVities Pharmacy' on the label, some say 'McVitys' and they're counterfeit.


----------



## Welshy_Pete

Right how many jaffa cakes does jw007 eat before training?


----------



## BigDom86

i hope your running a good pct. as jaffa cakes seriously shut down the hpta


----------



## Welshy_Pete

BigDom86 said:


> i hope your running a good pct. as jaffa cakes seriously shut down the hpta


I ant got a clue wat that means lol:lol:

Is that something to do with steriods and test lol


----------



## UKWolverine

Wouldn't post workout be better, for the insulin spike to get your shakes aminos in to your muscles. Good for quick energy though.


----------



## BigDom86

Welshy_Pete said:


> I ant got a clue wat that means lol:lol:
> 
> Is that something to do with steriods and test lol


jaffa cakes are known to increase test to supraphysiological levels. hence why joe uses them on a SHIC. didnt you know this?


----------



## Cheese

Pete I don't think your ready to take this step yet, post your stats, diet and training program and people will be able to advise you better. Included any previous jaffa cycles.

Also do some research in the stickies.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

BigDom86 said:


> jaffa cakes are known to increase test to supraphysiological levels. hence why joe uses them on a SHIC. didnt you know this?


i think this thread shold be banned cos the "jaffa" secrets shouldn't be revealed:ban:

"YOU MUST SHOW NO MERCY..NOR HAVE ANY BELIEF WHATSOEVER IN HOW OTHERS JUDGE YOU..FOR YOUR GREATNESS WILL SILENCE THEM ALL"


----------



## Cheese

Good point Khaos,

Jaffa's are crap and have muscle degenerating toxins in them. They also turn you green.


----------



## ste2103

Smitch said:


> I've just got images of all these meat heads wandering round gyms munching jaffa cakes like little kids now.


pmsl!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

Are we even allowed to discuss this lab (mcv****s)???

I thought it was a banning offence :confused1:


----------



## nothing2fear

I got these through the other day but not sure if i trust my source, do these look legit? Cant be too careful these days!


----------



## ste2103

i have 5-6 a day with my diet...take them to work add a cuppa and u have one great snack to keep you going till the next meal!


----------



## bbeweel

Comon guys he is just after required dosages and ingestion timings dont be silly now.


----------



## ste2103

nothing2fear said:


> I got these through the other day but not sure if i trust my source, do these look legit? Cant be too careful these days!
> 
> View attachment 31858


not sure? dose the barcode number start with 5.........on first looks there good...pmsl... :thumb:


----------



## ArZo

nothing2fear said:


> I got these through the other day but not sure if i trust my source, do these look legit? Cant be too careful these days!
> 
> View attachment 31858


Nah mate the writing dont look orange enough,Maybe its just the poor quality pic though...What are the little indents like on the chocolate this is an easy identifaction if they are too deep.Also do they disolve well? :whistling:


----------



## ste2103

nothing2fear said:


> I got these through the other day but not sure if i trust my source, do these look legit? Cant be too careful these days!
> 
> View attachment 31858


ive heard from a friend of a friend that his dads sisters son said if you put them down the toilet flush and they dont go anywhere THERE GOOD so pull them out dry and enjoy...!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

if the orange bit disolves slowly when you remove the choc and sponge they could be legit, but i've seen quite a few good copies.

"YOU MUST SHOW NO MERCY..NOR HAVE ANY BELIEF WHATSOEVER IN HOW OTHERS JUDGE YOU..FOR YOUR GREATNESS WILL SILENCE THEM ALL"


----------



## Khaos1436114653

ste2103 said:


> ive heard from a friend of a friend that his dads sisters son said if you put them down the toilet flush and they dont go anywhere THERE GOOD so pull them out dry and enjoy...!!!!!! :thumb:


pmsl thats funny, but i'm recommending you get banned for revealing info:ban:

"YOU MUST SHOW NO MERCY..NOR HAVE ANY BELIEF WHATSOEVER IN HOW OTHERS JUDGE YOU..FOR YOUR GREATNESS WILL SILENCE THEM ALL"


----------



## nothing2fear

ste2103 said:


> not sure? dose the barcode number start with 5.........on first looks there good...pmsl... :thumb:


*Lol barcode starts with a 3; hope its not bunk as ive done 6 packets already!*



ArZo said:


> Nah mate the writing dont look orange enough,Maybe its just the poor quality pic though...What are the little indents like on the chocolate this is an easy identifaction if they are too deep.Also do they disolve well? :whistling:


*Yea i thought that about the writing too but couldnt afford to buy another for comparison so i tried it just incase. So far im up 5lbs already but not sure how much is water retention? *


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I'm so glad I opened this thread.....


----------



## Cheese

I've just taken delivery of some new ugl Jacob's jaffa's I'll start a journal and let you know how i get on


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Cheese said:


> I've just taken delivery of some new ugl Jacob's jaffa's I'll start a journal and let you know how i get on


you should have saved you money mate, you've been knocked, they're not UG they're fake, i tried them and just ended up with brown stuff all over my fingers. :angry:

"YOU MUST SHOW NO MERCY..NOR HAVE ANY BELIEF WHATSOEVER IN HOW OTHERS JUDGE YOU..FOR YOUR GREATNESS WILL SILENCE THEM ALL"


----------



## Greyphantom

Khaos said:


> you should have saved you money mate, you've been knocked, they're not UG they're fake, i tried them and just ended up with brown stuff all over my fingers. :angry:
> 
> "YOU MUST SHOW NO MERCY..NOR HAVE ANY BELIEF WHATSOEVER IN HOW OTHERS JUDGE YOU..FOR YOUR GREATNESS WILL SILENCE THEM ALL"


Youre supposed to use toilet paper you know... :lol:


----------



## Cheese

Sh1t


----------



## McQueen

PMSl @ this thread !

but seriously.........what kinda PCT would i need after a jaffa cycle?


----------



## nothing2fear

Tbh mate ide cruise for atleast a year, then taper down towards the end. 4 weeks of trib should see you good for pct


----------



## BigDom86

im sure there is quite a bit of aromatization using legit jaffa's from a trusted source. so i would say need a good AI for on cycle. ask hackskii about pct though not too sure, im thinking something heavy though, or just blast and cruise, maybe 5 jaffas a day for 6 weeks, then go back down to 1 a day pwo?


----------



## BigDom86

btw just went down the corner shop and asked him to show me his jaffa cakes. bastard said i was trying to source so kicked me out!


----------



## Khaos1436114653

BigDom86 said:


> btw just went down the corner shop and asked him to show me his jaffa cakes. bastard said i was trying to source so kicked me out!


what do expect in london, youve got to be descreet:thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom

BigDom86 said:


> im sure there is quite a bit of aromatization using legit jaffa's from a trusted source. so i would say need a good AI for on cycle. ask hackskii about pct though not too sure, im thinking something heavy though, or just blast and cruise, maybe 5 jaffas a day for 6 weeks, then go back down to 1 a day pwo?


For Jaffa cake aromatisation you need wagon wheels mate... clear that right up... :wink:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Greyphantom said:


> For Jaffa cake aromatisation you need wagon wheels mate... clear that right up... :wink:


ordinary wagon wheels or the limited edition variety? :confused1:

"YOU MUST SHOW NO MERCY..NOR HAVE ANY BELIEF WHATSOEVER IN HOW OTHERS JUDGE YOU..FOR YOUR GREATNESS WILL SILENCE THEM ALL"


----------



## Themanabolic

Sorry to hijack the thread guys, but I have been on these for 6 days, what should I be expecting ?

So far I have a little more body fat. . . but no change in sex drive, lethargy etc :S

I hope my stuff isn't bunk I've spent so much on these got them from www.*******.co.uk

I've heard 95% of sites on the internet are scammers, so have I been scammed ?

Just taken a picture, sorry the quality is not good, They look different to the other jaffas :S


----------



## Greyphantom

Khaos said:


> ordinary wagon wheels or the limited edition variety? :confused1:
> 
> "YOU MUST SHOW NO MERCY..NOR HAVE ANY BELIEF WHATSOEVER IN HOW OTHERS JUDGE YOU..FOR YOUR GREATNESS WILL SILENCE THEM ALL"


Ordinary work ok, but if you get really bad sides then you might need the LE WW... eod is usually ok, but again if sides are really really bad then ed will crack it...


----------



## Greyphantom

Themanabolic said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread guys, but I have been on these for 6 days, what should I be expecting ?
> 
> So far I have a little more body fat. . . but no change in sex drive, lethargy etc :S
> 
> I hope my stuff isn't bunk I've spent so much on these got them from www.*******.co.uk
> 
> I've heard 95% of sites on the internet are scammers, so have I been scammed ?
> 
> Just taken a picture, sorry the quality is not good, They look different to the other jaffas :S


yeah you got scammed there mate... the lack of chocolate and dimples is a dead give away...


----------



## BigDom86

cant you do the tongue test thing ive heard about?

but those do look quite crap what you got there tbh. whats with all the holes in it?


----------



## Themanabolic

Greyphantom said:


> yeah you got scammed there mate... the lack of chocolate and dimples is a dead give away...


FFS why me ? :cursing: :cursing:

I blame this forum, I would have never even thought about doing jaffa's until I came on here !

:laugh:


----------



## Themanabolic

BigDom86 said:


> cant you do the tongue test thing ive heard about?
> 
> but those do look quite crap what you got there tbh. whats with all the holes in it?


I dunno :confused1: :confused1:

I was told they would absorb faster making me huge quicker


----------



## BigDom86

uh oh. yep you got scammed


----------



## UKWolverine

Are Jaffas only safe for oral ingestion or can you glute pin them? If oral only what kind of liver protection do you need? I think I might be safe and go for the pro hormone equivalent...


----------



## Welshy_Pete

bbeweel said:


> Comon guys he is just after required dosages and ingestion timings dont be silly now.


I dout Im going to find this out with the way the thread going lol:lol:

So far I just use 6 jaffa cakes before my work out's the last 2 I've done. Also energy drink and bannana lol.

I just thought sod it Im goin to try all 3 in one go and see wat happens.

I do this 40mins before work out it seems to of helped abit with energy levels and able to do more at the moment.

I've had to make and try my own way as there no answer still lol:lol:


----------



## UKWolverine

Youre doing well my man...just make sure you have Nolva on hand


----------



## tom jones

Welshy_Pete said:


> I dout Im going to find this out with the way the thread going lol:lol:
> 
> So far I just use 6 jaffa cakes before my work out's the last 2 I've done. Also energy drink and bannana lol.
> 
> I just thought sod it Im goin to try all 3 in one go and see wat happens.
> 
> I do this 40mins before work out it seems to of helped abit with energy levels and able to do more at the moment.
> 
> I've had to make and try my own way as there no answer still lol:lol:


Before and after pics would be really helpfull mate:thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

UKWolverine said:


> Are Jaffas only safe for oral ingestion or can you glute pin them? If oral only what kind of liver protection do you need? I think I might be safe and go for the pro hormone equivalent...


 they're not pro hormone, they are generic "jaffa" supposed to be the same as the "real deal" but not quite right:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

i've been cycling jaffa cakes now, just done 12 weeks on 1 every other day... i've noticed i've got a bit of a fuller stomach not much else though?? should i up my dose


----------



## Welshy_Pete

tom jones said:


> Before and after pics would be really helpfull mate:thumb:


Im no massive person just starting to tone up now full the last 9 months. I lost 2 stone in weight was over weight fat got pictures of the weight loss. Now Im just toning up my shoulders and arms at the moment.


----------



## GTP

I got recommended jaffas for bulking up as im a newby - is that right? Had my on a mars bar but nobody has mentioned them


----------



## BigDom86

pik n mix is ideal due to the different esters i believe


----------



## Khaos1436114653

just got hold of some european "jaffas" i think they're german from L*dl labs, but tests have proved they are under-dosed:no:, here are some current pics.


----------



## pea head

Welshy Pete....ignore these bunch of p1ss takers mate....here is the truth buddy.

Jaffa jakes are ideal before training..providing they are mcvities...AND MUST not be chewed too long as they wont get in the system in time.

Blend the whole packet with a tablespoon of nutella,and full fat gold top milk exactly 1 hour before training.


----------



## ArZo

I got this home brew one its said to be overdosed and not of the correct size they are called 'Giant Jaffa's' What you think?


----------



## pea head

ArZo said:


> I got this home brew one its said to be overdosed and not of the correct size they are called 'Giant Jaffa's' What you think?


Seen these floating around up stoke mate,rumours are they have found to have high doses of nap 50 in them....ideal for the teenagers who just want to bulk up for the night scene.


----------



## Greyphantom

pea head said:


> Welshy Pete....ignore these bunch of p1ss takers mate....here is the truth buddy.
> 
> Jaffa jakes are ideal before training..providing they are mcvities...AND MUST not be chewed too long as they wont get in the system in time.
> 
> *Blend the whole packet with a tablespoon of nutella,and full fat gold top milk *exactly 1 hour before training.


Hmmmm that sounds alright...


----------



## jamie seagia

pea heads some good advice there thanks gonna try that 1 [reps]


----------



## Welshy_Pete

Looks like he might have anther fan of jaffa cakes. I have 6 jaffa cakes before my work outs now along with energy drink, kre alkalyn caps and a bannana. At the moment it seems to of given me more energy to do more in the gym. So Im happy with that at the moment while its working for me.

Done this the last 3 training sessions and its helped me alot. I've done my own trial and Im very happy now. :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

what do people think about these? i just got them off my source but they dont look quite right to me. what do you guys think?

http://snackspot.org.uk/images/mcvitiesJaffaCakesBlackcurrant.jpg


----------



## Khaos1436114653

yes i've just got all the bits i need of my source, and i got some free too, i expect to gain 4lb a week. don't be jealous just be greatful i'm testing this lot first so i can report back the gains:thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

bump


----------



## Khaos1436114653

bump bump


----------



## Khaos1436114653

bump:bounce:


----------



## bowen86

does jaffestosterone, have an effect on the size of my willy?


----------



## Khaos1436114653

nah only side effects are distended belly


----------



## Peter V

Khaos said:


> yes i've just got all the bits i need of my source, and i got some free too, i expect to gain 4lb a week. don't be jealous just be greatful i'm testing this lot first so i can report back the gains:thumb:


Interesting stack there, you should start a journal.


----------



## Welshy_Pete

thingamiyjig said:


> I got recommended jaffas for bulking up as im a newby - is that right? Had my on a mars bar but nobody has mentioned them


Better off using jaffa cakes rather then a mars bars


----------



## tom jones

Double deckers got double carbs......


----------



## Titchy Dan

I have just read every single post in this thread and i am shocked. Jaffa Cakes?!

Are we talking the lovely little orangy chocolatey goodies? Bugger me! Im off down tesco......


----------



## Slindog

I can chow a whole pack in a minute or so...


----------



## quartz075

... how a couple of cadburys mini roll for b4 a workout ? trying to find examples of carbs to have

take it quick release energy is better ? not potato's or banana or something


----------



## pea head

20mg halotestin..job jone.


----------



## quartz075

yikes. ok. ive got haloplayin on my m8s xbox ?....is that diff


----------



## Smitch

Dunno about Jaffa Cakes but i find that if my training partner teabags me whilst benching i can push out at least an extra 2 reps, maybe 3 if they're really sweaty.


----------



## evad

how did i manage to miss this thread? :lol:


----------



## Godly

I love jaffa cakes but really, if i have one, i eat the whole packet so tend to avoid them


----------



## Welshy_Pete

Been a interesting thread lol.

I thought I'd stay of the jaffa cakes ever since lol.


----------



## Meanmuscle

I have Pro cycling mate and he swears by them


----------



## Big ape

The key to jaffas is rub the chocolate side on ur eye ball gets in ur blood stream quicker a man In the gym told

Me this he swears by it hope it helps


----------



## Milky

Who the fu*k ressurected this thread !!


----------

